

Entire Golf Course at Centimeter Accuracy – From an iPhone into OpenStreetMap - rburhum
https://blog.amigocloud.com/sub-meter-data-collection-with-an-iphone-into-openstreetmap/

======
rburhum
After only a few hours, some awesome people from OSM already improved my
changes. Awesome!

~~~
toomuchtodo
Which SXBlue model were you using? Any details on how you're able to get RTK
corrections without a base station? Or was the SXBlue fusing together data
from GPS and GLONASS to obtain centimeter level positioning?

~~~
rburhum
SXBlue III.

The SXBlue unit was fusing GPS and GLONASS, but in addition, there are lists
of public stations that anybody can tap to.

Take a look at this: [http://gpsworld.com/finally-a-list-of-public-rtk-base-
statio...](http://gpsworld.com/finally-a-list-of-public-rtk-base-stations-in-
the-u-s/)

